# Being in shape means nothing



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

it doesn't get you friends, it doesn't make you more social, it doesn't make your SA symptoms less worse, plus if you want to reach the goal of being in good shape it means nothing when you are forced to work 6 or 7 days a week and don't have the time and energy to do it, it's not like athletes who have all the time they want to accomplish this, work is depressing for most people and it puts a lot of them in a depressing mood so this doesn't help


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

I agree to a certain extent. It doesn't get you friends and you do loose that shape after sometime. 

But I think usually people who are in shape have something to look back on, its like their body is a constant reminder of how much efffort they put into it. Thats why people think people who are in shape are usually insecure. Depending on the way you look at it though its better to stay in shape for the reason of being healthy rather then appearence.

I for one believe that without my diet changes and healthy lifestyle I would not of improved from social anxiety. Not only do I feel happier but I feel like the sky is the limit.  I've done loads of crazy things because of this and I'm not in shape. I am really skinnyyyy but it was the change of lifestyle.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

of course it doesnt.Just ask that socialphobia guy


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

For me it helps. Working out relieves stress. I also make friends this way at the gym. When I work out or play basketball there people will talk to me and ask me about my work out regimen. This way you can relate to people and have a nice topic to start conversations with people. It helps.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Getting "in shape" has a positive impact on depression, energy and motivation, and general well-being.

It's not worthless at all. But if you're working six to seven days a week I'd really re-evaluate your life. That's too much, for anyone.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

It does help your confidence and image maybe. But having an extra inch or so of muscle and abs won't magically change your life on it's own no. I'd still be living this ****ty life regardless, but it'd help with attracting more females initially. You still need more to back it all up.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

You might be right but exercise makes me feel ****ing great. It's the best thing to de-stress yourself.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

You are right, i better stop lifting weights and spend that energy on something more useful, ty for the tips.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Sacrieur said:


> Getting "in shape" has a positive impact on depression, energy and motivation, and general well-being.
> 
> It's not worthless at all. But if you're working six to seven days a week I'd really re-evaluate your life. That's too much, for anyone.


40 hours is still a lot for many people


----------



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

If mentally you feel ****ty, than at least you have something to be proud of physically.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> 40 hours is still a lot for many people


Depends on the nature of the work, how much you like it, and the stress involved.

Cashiers and clerks, for example, can find it extremely taxing to work more than 30 hours a week, which is why they have such a large turnover rate.

A coder who sits at a desk, gets an hour for lunch, two paid twenty minute breaks, and is pretty satisfied with the work he's doing can work forty hours a week no problem.

---

Anyway exercise can increase stamina and overall mood.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Exercise releases endorphins and helps with depression, so it definitely helps. Plus, I figure, I'm gonna lose my body so I wanna have _something_ to lose. That's why I'm working out now and trying to help my diet.


----------



## adamoman (Feb 23, 2013)

All my friends now are due to my passion for weight lifting. Had i not taken on this hobbie I would be basically alone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I use exercise to work out the anxiety.
The rest is social skill building and working through SA spikes.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I only need about an hour and half 3 days a week for my fitness routine. You really don't need to commit a lot of time, you just need to be committed which is the hard part.

For me it has helped, but I agree it hasn't been a cure all. I still have SA, but my anxieties are much less and my self esteem has increased. The benefits wasn't instant for me until much later as I started seeing the physical result from it. I've been doing it for so long it has become a habit and something I enjoy doing now.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I like the runners high personally. But I don't run much.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I am losing weight for my own pleasure. There is nothing that pains me more than walking around with my pants button undone because it's too tight if I fasten it.

I generally feel happier even the day after I work out. I may not appear healthier, but knowing I am working out and putting the right foods in my body changes my attitude to be more cheerful.

And I can finally let people take pictures with me because I'm not some large fat lard taking up half the photo when I'm thin. SOON!


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

If you go from obese to fit you'll easily notice how much nicer people treat you or are more willing to talk to you.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> it doesn't get you friends, it doesn't make you more social, it doesn't make your SA symptoms less worse, plus if you want to reach the goal of being in good shape it means nothing when you are forced to work 6 or 7 days a week and don't have the time and energy to do it, it's not like athletes who have all the time they want to accomplish this, work is depressing for most people and it puts a lot of them in a depressing mood so this doesn't help


I like to work out and keep in shape. True, it doesn't really help with any of the stuff you mentioned, but it at least gives me something to do so I don't go insane from boredom.


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

Barette said:


> Exercise releases endorphins and helps with depression, so it definitely helps. Plus, I figure, I'm gonna lose my body so I wanna have _something_ to lose. That's why I'm working out now and trying to help my diet.


 agree get a good buzz from working out and found it helped alot with my sa feel more confident aswell when i find myself fitter and it something ya can talk to other people about


----------



## Millais (Mar 15, 2012)

I find that getting in shape is a good goal to have, especially if you are unemployed and don't have many friends. It gives me something positive to focus on.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think the goal should be to become a physically active person and not a sedentary one, which unfortunately, is what most people are. Running and weightlifting are fairly boring and can be difficult, which makes them easy mentally to avoid. It is more a lifestyle than a hobby. You run up 5 flights of stair to get class or at work. You do 50 push ups before you go to lunch. You go exploring on new trails or new parts of your city when you go for a run. Fitness should be something that enhances your life rather than a routine task that you got to do like some chore. You should look forward to doing it and finding creative ways to include it in your life.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

It makes me feel better when I am in shape. I'd rather be depressed and skinny ,than being depressed and not in shape.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Well it is a lot better than being fat and flabby. I'm fat and flabby and hate myself for it, and i'm not motivated at all to exercise because i know it's going to be a lot of work and effort to get where i want. But i know i need to do it.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

DaveCan said:


> Weights are for those that are into all that I guess, and getting big and bulky just makes you slow..


Magnús Ver Magnússon was pretty fast for a big guy :yes. At least for someone carrying heavy stuff...


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

adamoman said:


> All my friends now are due to my passion for weight lifting. Had i not taken on this hobbie I would be basically alone.


Yeah most of my friends are from physical activity and the gym.


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

DaveCan said:


> Weights are for those that are into all that I guess, and getting big and bulky just makes you slow.. I don't know how many big bravado muscle types I've seen that think they're super tough cause of big muscles etc that wouldn't last a second in the ring or on the streets, funny really lol..
> 
> Check out this little gal.. Martial arts etc is where it's at imo.. At the very end she still keeps her guard up and eye contact as her father stands up, a natural! In 10 years she could walk into any muscle head gym, be in better shape, and send them to the floor if she had to..
> 
> Definitely a better option to learn a skill than just a boring gym routine, however even getting out and walking briskly everyday is still better than doing nothing ever..


Ever heard of athletes or football players? You can be big and fast.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Part of the reason I have SA is that I've been humiliated publicly by the opposite sex about being overweight. Here I was minding my own business and some dick comes by and makes fun of me. I carry a small fear around all the time that it will happen again. Being out of shape causes insecurity and invites public ridicule. Trust me when I say that you're better off being in shape.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh come on. It doesn't hurt.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Millais said:


> I find that getting in shape is a good goal to have, especially if you are unemployed and don't have many friends. It gives me something positive to focus on.


I'm unemployed at the moment and it is very stressful and upsetting for me. My training at the gym is one of the things that keeps me positive at the moment. I love the sense of achievement I get from it.


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know about being in shape but exercising and good nutrition helps a lot. The problem is if you are addicted to a sedentary life style and moping about and getting depressed and stuffing your face when you have problems of course you are going to fight it every step of the way. It took me over 3 months to feel any benefits, in fact I felt 10 times worse working out when I first started. But I stuck with it and one day I noticed I had gone days without having a panic attack. 

It helps if you read up on different exercises and diets too and see what type of body you want to achieve. You don't have to be some raging meathead you can go for lean, focus on endurance, a little bit of everything, whatever you want.


----------



## Tweaked (Aug 26, 2010)

Me: 
July 2012 5'8 112 lbs

Today: 5'8 164 lbs (unnatural, but i give 0 fuks).

When I'm in the gym, raging and hitting the weights I feel like all my problems are gone and I'm going to fix my life every time I lift. Then I get in my car, and then I get home, and then... well... back to feeling like ****.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Tweaked said:


> Today: 5'8 164 lbs (unnatural, but i give 0 fuks).


On the roids, eh? 

Well **** everyone else. Bill Kazmaier admitted to using roids and everyone knows everyone involved in the top level of strongman and bodybuilding is/was using them and we wouldn't even have a World's Strongest Man if there was proper testing, as they say.

Meanwhile, energy drinks are perfectly ok. After all, they're only substances which enhance athletic performance, and are bad for your health :roll. Nothing important really.


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 22, 2013)

OP, I'm a 6'1" morbidly obese asian male. I can tell you from my own perspective, it's not pleasant to constant feel that I need to work harder than everyone else in order to prove myself to people that don't take me seriously because of my weight. I live in north america and people here are a) not used to seeing many asians, and b) not used to seeing a tall obese asian. 

Even more annoying are random girls who scowl at me for being the way I'm shaped. In middle school, girls used to push each other into me as a way of punishing each other, I was their great pit of carkoon. I'm not going to expand on this since it draws out so much anger in me. 

I've also experienced times when I was lean, and I can tell you more people approach me to say hello in social settings, I no longer get the scowl look from women (especially at the gym) and coworkers seem to listen to what I have to say more.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

i havent noticed much difference on how people treat me when i was thin or overweight..its the same crap..


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

people are naturally attracted to other people in shape,


----------



## Kinos Journey (Aug 19, 2011)

If anything, exercise for your health. It's not a magic bullet, but like a lot of things in life, it can only help unless you're physically hurting yourself.


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

fishbowl said:


> OP, I'm a 6'1" morbidly obese asian male. I can tell you from my own perspective, it's not pleasant to constant feel that I need to work harder than everyone else in order to prove myself to people that don't take me seriously because of my weight. I live in north america and people here are a) not used to seeing many asians, and b) not used to seeing a tall obese asian.
> 
> Even more annoying are random girls who scowl at me for being the way I'm shaped. In middle school, girls used to push each other into me as a way of punishing each other, I was their great pit of carkoon. I'm not going to expand on this since it draws out so much anger in me.
> 
> I've also experienced times when I was lean, and I can tell you more people approach me to say hello in social settings, I no longer get the scowl look from women (especially at the gym) and coworkers seem to listen to what I have to say more.


I am curious to know what lead you to being obese again.


----------



## Germs (Oct 19, 2012)

Of coarse not but it's one less thing to worry about. It's no secret that regular exercise releases endorphins


----------



## fishbowl (Feb 22, 2013)

thing said:


> I am curious to know what lead you to being obese again.


Ironically, it's when I get stressed over the fear of gaining weight again and meeting some sort of deadline that I consume around 500 calories/day for a week. This is followed by months of binge eating and my weight balloons back to where I started. This cycle has happened to me 3 times now, I can't seem to figure out how to cope with the anxiety of gaining the weight back. FML


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I find it does a lot actually. Self esteem goes up (looking good), you are healthier generally and you feel better and it also gets you out of the house.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd be more confident and comfortable in my skin if I were in better shape. Besides, exercising itself does wonders for my mood. It's most fun when it's done through playing a sport with one or more friends. Also, when I was younger, and could run long distance, I felt an unparalleled amount of pride / sense of accomplishment at working towards and achieving a goal that seemed so elusive. There's the health aspect, too (which admittedly, I rarely consider). So I'd have a lot to gain by being in shape, and exercising.


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> it doesn't get you friends, it doesn't make you more social, it doesn't make your SA symptoms less worse, plus if you want to reach the goal of being in good shape it means nothing when you are forced to work 6 or 7 days a week and don't have the time and energy to do it, it's not like athletes who have all the time they want to accomplish this, work is depressing for most people and it puts a lot of them in a depressing mood so this doesn't help


I used to hate working out too until I joined a fitness class. Now I like it. Maybe you can take up kickboxing or Insanity?
I know some people work out just to look sexy, like the song Sexy and I Know It where the guy brags about working out. I think that's a poor excuse to work out and probably not motivating. 
You shouldn't work out for any other reason other than to feel good. I've started eating healthily too in order to gain energy and feel better. Different workout reasons:


----------



## tygiag (May 29, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> it doesn't get you friends, it doesn't make you more social, it doesn't make your SA symptoms less worse, plus if you want to reach the goal of being in good shape it means nothing when you are forced to work 6 or 7 days a week and don't have the time and energy to do it, it's not like athletes who have all the time they want to accomplish this, work is depressing for most people and it puts a lot of them in a depressing mood so this doesn't help


I think you do not fully understand what it takes to stay in shape. It doesn't take 2hrs a day 7 days a week. It takes smart, preplanned meal choices. You can make all your meals for an entire week in about 3hrs. Then it takes moderate exercise. 1hr 4-5 days a week.

If you cannot pull 8hrs out of a week to stay in shape then it obviously isn't a priority for you. I am an amateur natural bodybuilder and a few months ago I was working 70hrs a week and I still managed to train 5 days a week and stay on my diet.

If you want something bad enough it can be done.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

tygiag said:


> I think you do not fully understand what it takes to stay in shape. It doesn't take 2hrs a day 7 days a week. It takes smart, preplanned meal choices. You can make all your meals for an entire week in about 3hrs. Then it takes moderate exercise. 1hr 4-5 days a week.
> 
> If you cannot pull 8hrs out of a week to stay in shape then it obviously isn't a priority for you. I am an amateur natural bodybuilder and a few months ago I was working 70hrs a week and I still managed to train 5 days a week and stay on my diet.
> 
> If you want something bad enough it can be done.


i workout at home. weights 3 x week for 1 hour. cardio 3 x week for 20 mins. thats only 4 hours per week. and there is no time wasted by travelling to a gym etc....

i also eat mainly meals that don't require much prep. for example i get most of my protein from whey and low fat cottage cheese therefore i don't have to waste time on cooking. i get most of my carbs from oats which only take a couple of minutes in a microwave. also frozen brocoli only takes a few minutes to microwave


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Just to echo what others have said...

No, it won't automatically get you friends or a significant other, but research does show that that regular exercise can have a significant impact on depression and a whole host of other mental disorders. So getting out and moving around is definitely beneficial.


----------



## Switchsky (Nov 6, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> it doesn't get you friends, it doesn't make you more social, it doesn't make your SA symptoms less worse, plus if you want to reach the goal of being in good shape it means nothing when you are forced to work 6 or 7 days a week and don't have the time and energy to do it, it's not like athletes who have all the time they want to accomplish this, work is depressing for most people and it puts a lot of them in a depressing mood so this doesn't help


It can help with self-confidence and give you a boost of endorphins,, help you take your mind off things, i work 40hours a week lately and still have time, it was harder when i was a chef with 60-100 hour weeks though

I still manage 12-18 hours of training a week, but i dont have friends or other obligations either


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> it doesn't get you friends, it doesn't make you more social, it doesn't make your SA symptoms less worse, plus if you want to reach the goal of being in good shape it means nothing when you are forced to work 6 or 7 days a week and don't have the time and energy to do it, it's not like athletes who have all the time they want to accomplish this, work is depressing for most people and it puts a lot of them in a depressing mood so this doesn't help


I like to stay fit and go to the gym. But I realized that it doesn't really provide me any benefits socially or make my anxiety problems go away. It is more of a hobby or way to spend my free time. I must be doing it wrong because people say they feel more confident and full of life after working out. I feel really tired and sleepy afterwards.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

elvin jones said:


> It is more of a hobby or way to spend my free time. I must be doing it wrong because people say they feel more confident and full of life after working out. I feel really tired and sleepy afterwards.


Depends how you do it too I guess and it's not always consistent, at least for me.

Sometimes I lift weights and feel pretty much literally high and spaced out for a while, a real nice clear and calm feeling. Other times, most of the time probably, I don't really get that or I get a much less brilliant feeling.

On the whole it does give me confidence though, knowing I'm getting stronger and can lift things better than I used to and as time goes on, at least something in my life is moving ahead.


----------



## squirrelbro (Mar 10, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> people are naturally attracted to other people in shape,


this

and to the OP, lol u learning anything from this site that first post seemed awfully negative and one-sided from a person with over 3,600 posts? :idea


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

It doesn't take an athlete's schedule to get in shape. A good nutrition and going to the gym with an "all-in" attitude three times a week is good enough.

As for being tired because of work, I go to the gym very early in the morning before work. It's become an integral part of my life.

The physical state of being in shape does indeed mean nothing. You need the right mindset. I feel liberated when I give out my best at the gym. It gives me a reason to believe I can achieve anything I put my mind to it. Frankly speaking, if working out is feeling like it's a chore or a second job then you are doing it wrong.

Everyday, early mornings the sun isn't even out yet. I'm alone in the bus and it's a rainy day. I don't care if I've got no one to root for me, I do it because I've got the will and it's a testament to my life. I was walking outside after months of training and two people told me I had big shoulders, that I looked like a spartan. I told them I was just doing what I knew was best for me, thanked them and carried on. It felt good.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I say eat anything you want as much as you want, who cares you will die anyway, look at me I eat anything I want ( I don't eat meat, only fish) and I'm not even close to being out of shape, 125lbs. Even looking not bad doesn't improve my chances of having more friends, I have 0. I wasn't approached more for not looking out of shape. I jog once in a while for my blood pressure (passed on by family), that's it, good enough for me. Professional athletes are able to reach their full potential because they do it every day. People with regular jobs don't have that, we might try to workout but we won't be as good as the athletes who have the best bodies ever, either do something the correct way (not half way) or don't even try.


----------



## random man (Feb 16, 2013)

im not religious but i thank god im not obese or skinny
i would like to add muscle
excercise improves energy which improves my confidence


----------



## uptheirons (Feb 25, 2013)

Being in shape absolutely makes a big difference. The problem is most people don't stick with it or have no idea how to train. I lift 3 times a week with almost all compound lifts, and run 3 days a week. For me it seems lifting weights helps with depression, and is an overall confidence and mood booster. Running regularly is also a mood booster, but it also helps greatly with anxiety.

It won't "cure" you, but it will give you more confidence and a more positive mental attitude. You still have to use this positive energy to break out of your comfort zones, try new things, meet new people, etc.


----------



## littlefeet (Mar 14, 2013)

I think it really depends on the individual, I know that exercise helps with my SA as it calms me down and gives me a much needed boost.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

you just love beating yourself down dont you you masochist


----------



## Daydreamer0 (Mar 15, 2013)

I feel much more relaxed after I've had a good workout. And if its a cardio workout I did, the mood lift will last all day (and much of the next). Weight training only makes me feel relaxed for a few hours though and doesn't give me any energy boost. But I love cardio, definitely a noticeable mood and energy boost.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> it doesn't get you friends, it doesn't make you more social, it doesn't make your SA symptoms less worse, plus if you want to reach the goal of being in good shape it means nothing when you are forced to work 6 or 7 days a week and don't have the time and energy to do it, it's not like athletes who have all the time they want to accomplish this, work is depressing for most people and it puts a lot of them in a depressing mood so this doesn't help


Working toward being in shape means something to me, it means better health and feeling better after I exercise. These things are very important as I get older.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

peach123 said:


> Working toward being in shape means something to me, it means better health and feeling better after I exercise. These things are very important as I get older.


it's especially hard when the person is depressed, has no social life, etc... I have to be in a good mood to do it, what's the point of doing it when you can show off the results to people whether it's showing off your body or showing off your athletic abilities, and the person isn't depressed because they eat unhealthy, I'm far from being out of shape, so far it's been 6 weeks of exercising, I feel the same, depressed, while I'm doing it it feels good but when I go home back a few hours later I'm back being depressed


----------



## Sagacious (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree that if your depression and self esteem is really low, being in good shape won't help that much.

But you're saying 6 or 7 days a week? That is way too much. If you're lifting weights, I would stick to 2-3 times a week, not more. Unless you're doing some weird bodybuilder workout to get huge but not strong. Lifting heavier weights less often (2-3 times a week) will have longer and better results. Lifting too often your muscles will get 'pumped' and look huge but they'll be weak.. and the effect is less permanent than real lean muscle gain. 

You'll probably overwork your muscles anyways if you're working out 6-7 times a week like you say.. overwork can cause depression also. If you're lifting 6-7 times a week I imagine you aren't increasing the weight very much.. probably doesn't seem like you're making any progress and that could be discouraging.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Sagacious said:


> I agree that if your depression and self esteem is really low, being in good shape won't help that much.
> 
> But you're saying 6 or 7 days a week? That is way too much. If you're lifting weights, I would stick to 2-3 times a week, not more. Unless you're doing some weird bodybuilder workout to get huge but not strong. Lifting heavier weights less often (2-3 times a week) will have longer and better results. Lifting too often your muscles will get 'pumped' and look huge but they'll be weak.. and the effect is less permanent than real lean muscle gain.
> 
> You'll probably overwork your muscles anyways if you're working out 6-7 times a week like you say.. overwork can cause depression also. If you're lifting 6-7 times a week I imagine you aren't increasing the weight very much.. probably doesn't seem like you're making any progress and that could be discouraging.


I've been jogging for 6 weeks nonstop but not every day, 4 times a week, it's good but I'm only doing it right now because I'm going to visit my country and that's putting me in a better mood, something to look forward, but when I come back it's like I'll go back to being lazy, the bad thing about it is that I have to kinda do it for my blood pressure I got either from my mom's or dad's side of the family since I was 14, I don't want to rely on medication


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sagacious;1062026241[B said:


> ]I agree that if your depression and self esteem is really low, being in good shape won't help that much.[/B]


 Yeah and thats why I dont find it motivating to lose weight


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

One day a week of exercises is good enough.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

That is true


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

MobiusX said:


> I say eat anything you want as much as you want, who cares you will die anyway


Yeah. But you can have a stroke at 45, die, or live a (more) miserable existence for another few decades, or you can take care of yourself and live fit and healthy into your 90's. Personally, my only life goal is to live to 100.

I've thought a lot lately about the benefits, or lack thereof, I get from working out the way I do. I've been trying to put on muscle for years and had some success, but I'm so focused on consuming adequate protein and calories at regular intervals that it just seems unnatural. Sometimes I get just plain bored at the gym. Now that I have a baby daughter, it's becoming even harder to make it to the gym when I have to. I've gone as far as to cut back to working 4 days a week and having my wife leave her job so she can stay home with the baby. I still don't feel like I have enough free time.

On the other hand, I don't pay much for my gym (around $13/mo), and my wife and I have have actually made some friends in one of the popular fitness classes there. It gives me a sense of purpose and, on occasion, a great burst of energy last can last for hours after leaving.

I am fundamentally a creature of habit. Once I start doing something, I keep doing it. I sometimes wonder why I don't just skip the gym membership and just go out and run/bike a few miles every day. Then I remember that I'm on my feet all day at work and don't have the stamina for running that much.


----------



## SoleCollectorAir23 (Mar 17, 2013)

Watt are you talking about man. Of course it means something. Its good for your health for your well being. Helps you feel better about your self. 

I've being bodybuilding for about a year and let me tell you. It has help me greatly on my self esteem levels sky rocketing, etc. It may not fit you because you don't have time to work out but mean it's nothing just because you don't have the time to do it. C'mon man.


----------



## SoleCollectorAir23 (Mar 17, 2013)

How do you edit posts. I messed up. ._.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

SoleCollectorAir23 said:


> Watt are you talking about man. Of course it means something. Its good for your health for your well being. Helps you feel better about your self.
> 
> I've being bodybuilding for about a year and let me tell you. It has help me greatly on my self esteem levels sky rocketing, etc. It may not fit you because you don't have time to work out but mean it's nothing just because you don't have the time to do it. C'mon man.


exercising especially means nothing if you are not eating healthy, it's harder for people to eat healthy than to exercise, people still continue to drink soda, eat fast food, etc... if someone truly cares about their health they should only eat healthy and exercise


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> *exercising especially means nothing if you are not eating healthy*, it's harder for people to eat healthy than to exercise, people still continue to drink soda, eat fast food, etc... if someone truly cares about their health they should only eat healthy and exercise


You sure about that?


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

It means you're in shape. Y's everything have to be about the opposite sex? Don't u feel good and healthier?


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> exercising especially means nothing if you are not eating healthy, it's harder for people to eat healthy than to exercise, people still continue to drink soda, eat fast food, etc... if someone truly cares about their health they should only eat healthy and exercise


This i hope is obvious to most people.


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> I use exercise to work out the anxiety.
> The rest is social skill building and working through SA spikes.


This is true.

For me, I exercise for many reasons. It gives me something to do, and it certainly does lift my mood up, plus I am getting in shape and maintaining my health at the same time. Exercise plus eating healthy isn't exactly a total cure for my SA, but it does help when times are the roughest and helps me take care of my body.


----------



## Vespera (Mar 13, 2013)

ShyFX said:


> You might be right but exercise makes me feel ****ing great. It's the best thing to de-stress yourself.


Yep, when I go out for runs I feel great.. Almost like I dont have SAD


----------

